# Home Setup update (Cherub)



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Thought I'd just whack this up while avoid revising for my last exam tomorrow - Photos all snapped on my Fuji X100

Same as last time just some better quality shots and some emotional mono's.









Enjoy - I still need to photograph the niggley little bits that I posted up in the for sale section, but I'll get round to it after abit more work (I hope.....)

Ill have to upload somewhere that the image isn't compressed if anyone wants to get pixel picky, and the cherub / pf shot could be a nice background!

Callum


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

great photos. A set up is not complete without Motta jugs, worth every penny!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> great photos. A set up is not complete without Motta jugs, worth every penny!


Agreed there killer jugs - filthy cheap from cream supplies also.

Thanks about the photos though


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice







where is the bottomless pf


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Southpaw said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot to add it in *facepalm* - plus having a little exchange with someone that bought one of mine off eBay, conclusion is that e61 is far from a standard. More of a ballpark fitment haha


----------

